# Lithium Polymer Traction Batteries, Good or Bad?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Dr. Peter Harrop reviews status of lithium polymer batteries for electric vehicles.

More...


----------



## jwrape (Jan 5, 2011)

I am curious to anyone experience with these Lithium Polymer batteries in a Electric car setting. Anyone had experience with them. 

They seem all together lighter, more power and last longer. Any cons to using these instead of LiPo Batts for my electric car?


----------



## jwrape (Jan 5, 2011)

Double post, woops


----------



## BandDButton (Oct 15, 2009)

If you think that LiFePO4 batteries are senestive to overcharging, Lipo's are even worse. They are also very sensetive to physical damage, and if involved in a crash could burst into flames if they are punctured or shorted in any way.


----------



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like plenty of potential. I am waiting a couple of years before I invest a lot of money in batteries. I think the quality will improve and the price will come down.


----------



## jwrape (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea, I read something about that as well as a 144v pack costing around $60000. The vender BatteryTek quoted me that when I emailed him. I was shocked. I am sure in the next 5-8 years or so these will get cheaper and safer. They have written online about the big car dealers using Polymer as the batteries for the new Hybrids. 

I believe Polymer is the way they will go since there has been a lot of use by the military with these and they have such good distance and reliability once charged. But you are right about the other sensativites of them. 
Only time will tell.

But as for waiting for them to improve before buying batteries, I just can't do that when gas is $4/gallon and I drive 100 miles a day. I gotta figure something out now to keep my pocket money in check.


----------



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

I only drive 10 miles a day so I can afford to wait. In the mean time I am going with Walmart for a couple of years, if they last that long.


----------

